# Farbe vom Blendeffekt



## Mway-Tuning (19. November 2004)

kann mir hier einer sagen, ob der Blendeffekt im cs nur in dieser weißen Farbe geht, oder ob es einen Möglichkeit gibt die Farbe zu ändern 

Hab überall gesucht aber nichts gefungen !


----------



## GeHo (19. November 2004)

Spontan fällt mir da ein:
- 'Bild' > 'Anpassen' > 'Farben/Sättigung' (oder Strg+U) und Färben markieren
*oder*
- Eine neue Füllebene mit der gewünschten Farbe erstellen und z.B. mit dem Ebenenmodus 'Farbe' über die Blendebene legen, ansonnsten ander Modi ausprobieren
*oder*
- 'Bild' > 'Anpassen' > Selektive Farbkorrektur oder Kanalmixer oder Verlaufsumsetzung


----------

